# What is your opinion of Thimblelady's method?



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I ran across her when I was researching how to hand quilt when you have CTS in both hands. I could probably do stab stitching but it would take all winter to get a king size quilt done. I've seen beautiful machine quilting done with a long arm but I prefer the hand work. 

Said all this in order to ask if their is any way/anything I can do to keep my cts from getting riled up? Thank you.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

wear your brace...?

Seriously, that'd be the only thing that would allow me to do that much hand quilting and even still I think my thumb would be permanently curved into my palm.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to her website and she has some interesting things. Have you thought about using an Aunt Becky? 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeSSyueipPw[/ame]

I have thought about using this method.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Aunt Becky. I use the flat thimble also, couldn't manage without it. I also prefer a loose quilt when I quilt. In the olden days women used a spoon on the back of the quilt. I'll try that.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Interesting, will have to go to library to see videos on that. Faster internet there. Read somewhere yesterday that when comparing AB to Spoon method, that you could get better stitches/more stitches with the spoon because of the AB not having a sharp edge/angle.

I don't know as I have never used either. I am willing to put in the time to practice a new way of quilting in order to be able to hand quilt again, though. Also thinking of getting the Handese (sp?) gloves. Thanks, everyone.


----------

